# Spalted Hackberry



## rdabpenman (Jan 20, 2013)

Dressed up in a Titanium Gold Jr. Gent II Rollerball.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned shavings and finished with 6 coats of Clear Gloss OMWB MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02894.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02897.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02900.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02903.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work. I can't wait to see your bullet pens. Also your dipping method. I do not turn pens but but I bet your dipping method can be adapted to larger turns.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 21, 2013)

Another very attractive pen, Les. Excellent workmanship throughout.


----------

